# What part of big cubes solving do you enjoy most?



## ilikecubing (Aug 12, 2011)

Poll,mainly for reduction users.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 12, 2011)

Edges is fun, but hard.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 12, 2011)

My favorite part is the last turn so I can put it down and wreck my small cube PB after getting used to stronger look-ahead and harder turning.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

Just so you know, the word is parity, not pairty. As for the question, I don't really know. I'm _best_ at edge pairing, but I don't really have a step that I enjoy more than the others. I just like bigcubes.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 12, 2011)

F3L is the most fun step ever.


----------



## Muesli (Aug 12, 2011)

I hate everything to do with my bigger-than-3x3 cubes because they all suck. My 4x4 locks up on every turn and my 5x5 and 6x6 make my hands cramp up.

My 7x7 is gorgeous though. I love it.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 12, 2011)

Centers on 7x7 is so fun. Ironically I've never solved mine.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 12, 2011)

Putting it down so that I can go back to my 3x3, to be honest. I don't really enjoy big cubes all too much, though I do them once in a while. 
My favourite phase in Reduction is either edge pairing (though I suck at it) or the 3x3 phase (Rouxduction FTW!).
My favourite phase in K4(+)... Anything but ELL. I seriously hate ELL and I suck at it, hence I don't use K4... Though, I must admit, if I ever bother to practice big cubes a bit more hardcore, and better my ELL comms, then I'd probably switch.


----------



## emolover (Aug 12, 2011)

I have always loved edges because they are fast and fun.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 12, 2011)

Yau edges are sick as ****.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2011)

Fn-1L


----------



## riffz (Aug 12, 2011)

3x3 because I never practice big cubes


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 12, 2011)

edges
centers
3x3 
parity


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 13, 2011)

4x4: edge pairing
5x5: centers
6x6: centers
7x7: edge pairing
idk why, but i LOVE 5x5 centers, i dont really like 6x6, because my 6x6 is bad, but centers are fun on the too


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 13, 2011)

3x3 stage


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL who enjoys parity?


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 13, 2011)

I like centers on 6x6, because there are no fixed centers. 5x5 centers are still pretty good. Don't like centers on 4x4 much and I don't like the last 2 centers on 7x7.


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 13, 2011)

Edges, yo!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 13, 2011)

Parity <3 Especially OLL parity 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfjq6Tap8zE&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

4x4: The 1x3x4 block
5x5: ELL
6x6: dont have it
7x7: 3x3 (lolroux)

Oh and I enjoy parity. I wuv waffo's alg.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 13, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Parity <3 Especially OLL parity
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfjq6Tap8zE&feature=channel_video_title


 dis.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 13, 2011)

I like the end of the solve where I get to see my time.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 13, 2011)

I have this weird "love-hate" thing going with edge building...So edge building I guess...


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 13, 2011)

I enjoy the part where it's solved.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 16, 2011)

Edge paring cause it goes by so fast


----------



## Godmil (Aug 16, 2011)

I like the 3x3 phase (particularly on the 7x7), cause it feels like a sprint to the finish line.. particularly seeing how crazy oll and pll looks when you have so many pieces.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 16, 2011)

Parity makes me feel like a god.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 16, 2011)

I like the centers the most. If Tony Fishers 17x17 would turn nicely, I 'dd love to solve it (It doesn't have stickers on the edges/corners! It's awesome!)


----------



## Eleredo (Aug 17, 2011)

Everything but if I must choose: centers followed by edge pairing parities and OLL/PLL parities.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

Goosly said:


> I like the centers the most. If Tony Fishers 17x17 would turn nicely, I 'dd love to solve it (It doesn't have stickers on the edges/corners! It's awesome!)


 Wait... wasn't that Oskar's?
Correct me if I'm wrong, of course.


----------



## whitejustice93 (Aug 17, 2011)

Centers..!! especially on 6x6 and 7x7 cube... i don't like solving 4x4 and 5x5 'coz it has smaller number of centers and edges


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Wait... wasn't that Oskar's?
> Correct me if I'm wrong, of course.


 
Yes, it was Oskar. Tony had the non-pillowed 7x7x7.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 17, 2011)

3x3 stage. It lets me know that I'm almost done this hellish solve.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 3x3 stage. It lets me know that I'm almost done this hellish solve.


 
Amen!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 23, 2011)

I love solving the redges and the last ledges. Solving the inside of the sandwich needs work for me.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 23, 2011)

Should be an addition to the poll: the end product. 

This happens to me usually on the 7x7, I finish and I think to myself, "Yeah I just finished that beast".


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 23, 2011)

Centers. "r" and "l" moves are sexy.


----------

